# Phillip Island, Victoria, Australia - any gamers?



## Boddynock (Jan 1, 2005)

OK, I thought I'd take the plunge and ask if there were any local gamers. I play D&D (3.x) but would consider other versions, and am checking out GW LOTR at the moment. I can DM but would like to play - at least occasionally. So - anybody out there?

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2005)

::bump::


----------

